# re: cost of living vancouver



## oso13 (Jun 8, 2010)

*re: cost of living vancouver*

Hello, I was just wondering about cost of living in vancouver, I have been looking at different resources on the web and there is a widely varying opinion about what a good standard of income is to live comfortably in vancouver, between 60K-120k.

I did do a search on this forum and found costs for utilities etc but I would like more info on salary levels. 

Could someone who is actually living in vancouver tell me more please! 

we want at least a two bed condo or house near to good transport links and in a safe neighbourhood. his job will be in surrey, so we thought maybe burnaby might be a good choice for work commute, nice parks and getting into the city at weekends etc. our joint income will be about 100k.

we will probably have a car each unless he can get public transport to work. I see from this forum that car insurance is very expensive, but can anyone give me some figures for this, would 1000 dollars per month suffice for 2 people, full clean licenses over 10 years?

Is there a website where you can calculate your take-home pay after all the taxes? 

Also we are thinking that we would like to start a family soon, so any info on child care costs would be very helpful.

Many thanks for your time! oso13


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TaxTips.ca - Canadian tax calculator

Sorry, can't give you too much info on living in Vancouver except that housing can be expensive.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

We have been living in Vancouver for a year and the cost of living is comparable to London England where we moved from. Haven't got a car as they are hellish expensive public transport pass costs 120 dollars per month and downtown parking is expensive so we havent bought a car for it to sit parked all week. Have joined a car sharing scheme which is good for big shops. We rent on the north shore as housing is expensive to buy you are looking at 1500 to 2000 per month for two bedrooms. Once you start earning dollars comparisons aren't much use together we earn 120k per year and are able to save without. If capital spends or a car. Don't know about child care but like anywhere some things are cheaper alcohol is may more expensive and you are close to the us border where a lot of people do big shops. Some things are more expensive but when you are here you have little choice.


----------



## oso13 (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for your help, that website is great


----------



## oso13 (Jun 8, 2010)

*re: costs vancouver*



DavidHudson said:


> We have been living in Vancouver for a year and the cost of living is comparable to London England where we moved from. Haven't got a car as they are hellish expensive public transport pass costs 120 dollars per month and downtown parking is expensive so we havent bought a car for it to sit parked all week. Have joined a car sharing scheme which is good for big shops. We rent on the north shore as housing is expensive to buy you are looking at 1500 to 2000 per month for two bedrooms. Once you start earning dollars comparisons aren't much use together we earn 120k per year and are able to save without. If capital spends or a car. Don't know about child care but like anywhere some things are cheaper alcohol is may more expensive and you are close to the us border where a lot of people do big shops. Some things are more expensive but when you are here you have little choice.


thanks David, we currently live in winchester which is as expensive as london, and one of the reasons we are considering the move. we have figured out that the skytrain is within walking distance of his office so at least that way only one car is needed. what about food, would 1000 dollars cover food for two people?
we spend about £600 here roughly a month on food. what about tv channels, do you pay for them like we do with sky tv here and if so, any idea on costs. luckily, our entertainment is mostly cheap stuff like hiking and biking etc, which is a big attraction for us as there is so much SPACE! how do you find meeting people and making friends? we are irish and moved to the UK just over 3 years ago and I admit, I still find it hard, its only the last year that my neighbours have started chatting etc and most people we met through walking our dog.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

No problem food generally I think is a bit cheaper apart from dairy cheese is way expensive and people have smuggled car loads across the border. There is tons of fresh food and not surprisingly salmon and steak is great and cheap. You have to remember what qualifies for what taxes at the till but hst taxes are changing next year. You have to shop around as there is a lot of old style coupon shopping and good deals out there. We spend about 200 dollars on a big shop twice a month for two and a cat. Eating out can be expensive with drinks but soft drinks are good and there is plenty of variety


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Meeting people is a challenge anywhere but people are very chatty here and there are active biking and hiking groups as well as a lot of irish. I work with a bunch. I work for shaw the equivalent of sky so get a good deal on tv channels us and telus are the biggest providers. I Also kept my uk iTunes active and get uk tv that way as Canadian tv is not the best. Look online for what you are interested in and see who does the best fit or I can hook you up. Mountains on your doorstep and it's a great place to live once you get on your feet.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

DavidHudson said:


> I Also kept my uk iTunes active and get uk tv that way as Canadian tv is not the best. Look online for what you are interested in and see who does the best fit or I can hook you up. Mountains on your doorstep and it's a great place to live once you get on your feet.



Can you tell this not so techno savvy how you do that, and what's involved ( does this mean TV through your computer?

We subscribe to BBC Canada and since Shaw has taken it over it's gone from what was getting bad to even worse.... Non of the great British Detective series anymore it's Re-runs of Top Gear marathons all day.. and now Holmes on Holmes and Holmes inspection ..Since when were they British shows? 
Far better selection on Knowledge Network ~ I'm thinking of ditching BBC and donating the money to KNOW instead.. We would love to be able to get some of the old series we used to watch..

Yup ~ your comment about Canadian TV not being the best is putting it mildly!!


----------



## oso13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks David!


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

As we still have a bank acct in the uk I can buy tv from the uk store ie Sherlock. I have an apple tv device 99 dollars and connect it to wifi add your iTunes details and if you use the cloud all purchases are there to stream tv and music and films are coming. Bobs your uncle and fannies your aunt as they say.


----------

